# co-sleeping baby crawling OUT OF BED!



## LCsMama (Oct 2, 2007)

ok... my son is now 11 months old.. he's not walking yet, but he is a fast crawler... several nights I have woken up to him already flipped over and headed towards the edge of the bed... I do not want to give up co-sleeping, but I can't sleep knowing that he could wake up and crawl off of the edge of the bed at any moment... i tried to start moving him into the crib beside my bed, but since he still can see me, it doesn't work (i live w/my parents, so I have to keep him in my room)... I know some people have taken their mattresses off of the frame and boxsprings and just lay it on the floor that way they can still co-sleep and thought about doing that, but not to be dumb, could he still get hurt if he crawled off of the mattress to the floor?... PLEEEEASE give me advice!!! i soooo need to get him to a point where he's still comfy but i still get some necessary sleep as well...


----------



## Keeping up (Apr 7, 2004)

No help here - right with you though.

My 10 month old is doing that - well, at least at this point, he is just crawling out of his co-sleeper and nuzzling in with me (kind of cute to be bullied over by a little baby).

But ... he could crawl off the bed, worse yet - over the very low rail of the co-sleeper (but at least a 'rail'). I am getting no sleep.

Hopefully someone will respond with some good ideas.


----------



## srs (Nov 8, 2007)

We put the mattress on the floor, in the corner so it's against the wall on the top and the side, and sleep with my 12 month old daughter next to the wall, so that pretty much keeps her in the bed. She did fall off the mattress a few times before we put it in the corner, so I would recommend that.


----------



## wondertwins (Oct 12, 2007)

We also put our mattress on the floor, and sleep DH, DS, me, DD. I rolled up a towel and then rolled another towel over that and then rolled a folded sheet most of the way over the towels, but left a three foot long "tail". I lifted the fitted sheet we sleep on and use the roll as a bumper for DD, and she and I sleep on the tail so the bumper doesn't move. It has worked to keep her from rolling off for the two months we've been using it and it acts as a speed bump when she is awake. Our twins are 10 months, and tend to move around in their sleep during naps, I think the close quarters at night limits their movements.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Teach him how to back off safely. We started early with dd and she could do it by 8 or 9 months.

-Angela


----------



## AJHCFamily (Apr 19, 2007)

We put our mattress on the floor after dd fell off the bed around 8 months. She was fine thankfully, but we didn't want it to happen again. I would like to put the mattress back on the bedframe soon, maybe without the boxspring so she can start to learn how to get off of it safely. She has never gotten hurt crawling off the mattress on the floor.

Of course if your LO is crawling off the bed while you are asleep that can present another safety issue. We have a gate at our doorway and put the packnplay in front of the bathroom door.

Good luck!


----------



## starsrmndmeofyou (Mar 1, 2008)

ive been wondering about this too. thanks for the question mommy!


----------



## Oliverbsmom (Apr 16, 2008)

We have our mattress on the floor, it seems to work well. DS is 10mos and crawls off, but has never gotten injured. I seem to always wake up immediately when he starts to squirm at night so he hasn't crawled off during the night, just during naps or when playing. We are trying to teach him how to crawl off backwards, because we would like to get a platform bedframe.

If you are worried about him crawling off when the mattress is on the floor, you could try some pillows next to the mattress too, that would make it more of a gradual crawl down.

Hope you find something that works for both of you.


----------



## Narn (Nov 7, 2007)

We just put our mattress on the floor and a pillow next to it. Faye can roll onto the pillow and she is fine.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

DS has been LUNGING off the bed since he turned 7 months. I was sleeping with him against the wall and he would wake up before I did, crawl to the end of the bed below my feet, and literally dig his feet in and jump off. So the bed had to come off the frame, now its pretty easy for him to reach the floor and get down on his own. He doesn't understand how to get down feet first yet. And he refuses to get down on any pillows, he crawls around the bed until he finds a place on the floor that's pillow-less


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

We just bought a low platform bed for a great price at IKEA. So our mattress is only a few inches from the floor- no box spring- it's on wood slats. I'm really paranoid about the whole falling off the bed thing. So- in addition to our new lower bed (we figure if we have lots more babies like I want then we'll need this low bed for a while and we like it anyway!) this is what we do:
~taught DD how to get off the bed feet first, she's really good at it!
~She sleeps between DH and I, but when I leave the bed and they are still sleeping i put a big body pillow where I used to be sleeping
~Have blankets/pillows on the floor next to the bed just in case she somehow gets off the wrong way
~AND our bed is up against the wall so if DH isn't in bed it's just a wall there.


----------

